# Xorg падает при работе в epiphany

## stanislav.echo

Парни, всех приветствую. Бъюсь над проблемой уже где-то с месяц, не могу изыскать пути решения =) 

Суть проблемы в кратце:

Первый раз багу словил когда лазил по Интернету в epiphany, Лазил-лазил и вдруг вылетел GNOME в GDM. Ввожу пароль, попадаю обратно в рабочее окружение, запускаю все приложения, запускаю epiphany продолжаю шарить по Интернету туда-сюда и через пол часа опять вылетает сессия. Вылетает в произвольном порядке, от сайта и времени работы не зависит. Хотя на некоторых сайтах и вылетает чаще. Поставил Opera, то же самое. Попробовал работать в chromium - глюк имеет место быть с той лишь разницей, что вместо сессии вылает вкладка в браузере, Сегодня поставил google-chrome, часа 3-4 лазил нормально, вылетов не произошло, запустил снова epiphany - 15 минут и вылетела сессия. Может кто подскажет дельную мысль, в какую сторону ковырять?  :Smile:  Логи Xorg'a и прочее выложу попозже с рабочей машины, где глюк и происходит, если нужны  :Smile: 

Xorg.0.log.old после вылета из сессии

```

[  5320.566] (EE) Backtrace:

[  5320.566] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x596d14]

[  5320.566] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x19ab49) [0x59ab49]

[  5320.566] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f2f1791f000+0x10b80) [0x7f2f1792fb80]

[  5320.566] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f2f15353000+0x46c20) [0x7f2f15399c20]

[  5320.566] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f2f15353000+0x47f7d) [0x7f2f1539af7d]

[  5320.566] (EE) 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f2f15353000+0x5c017) [0x7f2f153af017]

[  5320.566] (EE) 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f2f15353000+0x45d10) [0x7f2f15398d10]

[  5320.566] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x11d944) [0x51d944]

[  5320.566] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x1161a4) [0x5161a4]

[  5320.566] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x3b181) [0x43b181]

[  5320.566] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x29c7a) [0x429c7a]

[  5320.566] (EE) 11: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f2f165b991d]

[  5320.566] (EE) 12: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x29fd1) [0x429fd1]

[  5320.566] (EE) 

[  5320.566] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[  5320.566] 

Fatal server error:

[  5320.566] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  5320.566] 

[  5320.566] (EE) 

```

В /var/log/messages segfault'ы

Даже не знаю, в какие логи еще посмотреть  :Smile: 

----------

## r90

Где-то в дровах на видяшку сегфолтит. intel_drv -- это galluim'овские дрова? Попробуй обновить их.

----------

## stanislav.echo

 *r90 wrote:*   

> Где-то в дровах на видяшку сегфолтит. intel_drv -- это galluim'овские дрова? Попробуй обновить их.

 

Что было сделано:

Пересборка всего и вся emerge -e world

Обновление всего и вся до последних версий

Перелопачены все конфигурационные файлы

Ради чистоты эксперемента пробовал работать под новым пользователем, также эффекта не принесло

Пробовал так же mesa переключать с gallium на classic

----------

## stanislav.echo

Решил еще раз удостовериться, запустил epiphany, вот уж несколько часов работал и вдруг опять сессия захлопнулась. Не логинился в GNOME, сразу из консоли скопипастил логи

Xorg.0.log.old

http://pastebin.com/kgW0hkit

messages

http://pastebin.com/ZUZiqpaj

xsession-error.old

http://pastebin.com/6QuhwJV4

Может Вы чего увидите, а то прям засада

----------

## hard0ff

Решили проблему?

----------

